# Pens



## rhossack (Dec 21, 2019)

Haven't posted in quite a while and accidentally logged on to WB.

I have not been able to turn much due to a bad hip.

What turning I'm doing is for parents, wives and children that have lost someone in conflict.

I'm doing Medal of Honor and Gold Star recipients.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7 | Sincere 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 21, 2019)

Those are awesome. Very beautiful tribute!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2019)

Very touching, I'm sure they appreciate them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 21, 2019)

Outstanding pens! Those will be treasured by the families.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 21, 2019)

Those are beautiful! Nicely done!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 21, 2019)

My hat is off to you Ron.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Patrude (Dec 21, 2019)

They are beautiful and also a wonderful thoughtful keepsake. Well done


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 22, 2019)

Some of the coolest pens I’ve seen!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2019)

Thank you for honoring these heroes! In the midst of pain in your hip you took the time and effort to turn these pens. Exception dedication! Again, thank you! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 22, 2019)

Nicely  done.

Les


----------



## CWS (Dec 22, 2019)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

